# Who's fishing Sunday 7-15?



## Guest

Thought about going back to the Chaz. :-/ I can only go till about 11 or 12 but it starts to get pretty hot anyway. Want to hit the water at O-dark thirty and fish the sunrise  Anybody want to join in?


----------



## Guest

I would like to go if u let me borrow you NMZ and I bring the black 9.9hp 4-stroke......lol


----------



## Guest

> I would like to go if u let me borrow you NMZ and I bring the black 9.9hp 4-stroke......lol



Seat was filled prior to delivery.  Hope I can have her ready to introduce to the oyster bars.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> I would like to go if u let me borrow you NMZ and I bring the black 9.9hp 4-stroke......lol



Beat you to it buddy ;D


Hey Deerfly & Sea-n-Spots?

How about LoneRanger?

Anyone else?


----------



## Guest

> I would like to go if u let me borrow you NMZ and I bring the black 9.9hp 4-stroke......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat you to it buddy ;D
> 
> 
> Hey Deerfly & Sea-n-Spots?
> 
> How about LoneRanger?
> 
> Anyone else?
Click to expand...

I'm offering to pole your boat while u catch your fish. I'm offering pay gas and bait........LOL. I'll do the hard work!


Anybody?


----------



## Guest

> I would like to go if u let me borrow you NMZ and I bring the black 9.9hp 4-stroke......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat you to it buddy  ;D
> 
> 
> Hey Deerfly & Sea-n-Spots?
> 
> How about LoneRanger?
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm offering to pole your boat while u catch your fish.  I'm offering pay gas and bait........LOL. I'll do the hard work!
> 
> 
> Anybody?
Click to expand...

I'm sure if someone has an open seat, they will post.  Still playing musical chairs.   I have a full boat since Tom called his seat while the NMZ was in the mold. ;D ;D  I'm pretty sure we will see lildeerfly paired up with deerfly   Not sure what sea-n-spots is up to yet and maybe LR will come out of the woodwork.  Stay tuned.


----------



## deerfly

oops, late to the party again. Darn job...  

Anyway, I have another baseball team entourage headed for Tropicana Field Sunday to tailgate and watch the Devil Rays play the Yankees. No way I could get up at 4:30am fish and last until well after 11pm driving home from the game in S. St. Pete. If I fish at all this weekend it will have to be on Saturday, sorry. I'm gettin' linesider fever too, which is as bad or worse than tarpon fever, so my ambitions lie somewhat south of the usual haunts up here. May have to start shadowing pinfish on some of those local snook holes. 

btw - Ron, congrat's on the NMZ! Can't wait to see it, when ever that may be...


----------



## Guest

deerfly,

Lets see if we can make some adjustments. I already have a call into pinhead but he normally does the Sunday early thing and is off the water before the crazy's arrive about 11. Maybe he'll chime in tonight.

I could probably trade my days, just need to see how far Tom is commited to Sunday. We can always go out of the Cotee but would have to find our own way to the linesiders. I can find my way to Hooters though.  I think I know about enough potential spots that don't share the popularity with "that other place" you tried. I've seen snook that had to of used up at least one sharpie.


----------



## Guest

This just in.

Just got a call from pinhead and he said he was off to do some "research" at an "undisclosed location".  He wanted to make sure he was ready fer ya deerfly Sat or Sun.. 

Tom, we can join in or do our own thing, whichever works. Sea-n-spots has to make his appearance. :-/


----------



## Windsplitter

I'll be out of town  Good luck guy's
Ya might find one or two of these.


----------



## sea-n-spots

Was just on the phone w/eric trying to pin down Sat. or Sun. He had to go in a hurry, as he just gave his laptop a bath in ice water.  I'm gonna be on the Chaz @ 0-dark-thirty on Sunday fer shure. Wanna bang the Tarpon while I can. You guys post again when it's nailed. If eric is out for Sun. I got an open seat. Bring plenty of sun-blok and patience cause thats what the Tarpon like. Always time left over to Red-fish.......


----------



## Guest

I don't see where Tom has posted but he lost his KP. Seems he had some items that need attending to over the weekend leaving no time to play with the fish.  I'll have to decide between Saturday and Sunday. May just stick close to home and look for linesiders. Brother and father are laying on the pressure to with them too. :-/


----------



## tom_in_orl

Yep, I am out.


----------

